# TiVo Stream Obsolete?



## atlynch

I've replaced my TiVo Premiere's with a couple of Bolt+.  Does my TiVo Stream serve any purpose now?

Thanks,
-Drew


----------



## JoeKustra

atlynch said:


> I've replaced my TiVo Premiere's with a couple of Bolt+. Does my TiVo Stream serve any purpose now?
> Thanks,
> -Drew


They bring a high price on eBay.


----------



## BrettStah

atlynch said:


> I've replaced my TiVo Premiere's with a couple of Bolt+. Does my TiVo Stream serve any purpose now?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Drew


Hey Drew, I have an OTA Roamio and just started to look on eBay for a Stream. If you'd like to sell your Stream, just shoot me a PM and maybe we can work out a sale.


----------



## krkaufman

atlynch said:


> I've replaced my TiVo Premiere's with a couple of Bolt+. Does my TiVo Stream serve any purpose now?


Well, you could do a bit of testing to determine if the Stream can provide access to shows on your BOLTs; if so, the Stream could still be used as a backup, or to get around the concurrent stream limits of the BOLT mobile streaming chip.


----------



## Mrnaturl

krkaufman said:


> Well, you could do a bit of testing to determine if the Stream can provide access to shows on your BOLTs; if so, the Stream could still be used as a backup, or to get around the concurrent stream limits of the BOLT mobile streaming chip.


And what are those limits, for those of us not in the know?


----------



## Mrnaturl

atlynch said:


> I've replaced my TiVo Premiere's with a couple of Bolt+. Does my TiVo Stream serve any purpose now?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Drew


Just found out today they were discontinued. Wanted to get one to stream on my phone while the wife is mall shopping.


----------



## krkaufman

Mrnaturl said:


> And what are those limits, for those of us not in the know?


see: @Dan203's >TiVo Stream FAQ<


----------



## Dan203

Mrnaturl said:


> And what are those limits, for those of us not in the know?


The Bolt can only stream two shows concurrently and I believe only one out of home. (although that could have changed in the recent software update) But no matter what the Bolt can never stream more then two at a time as the chip it uses is limited to two transcodes at once. The chip in the standalone stream can do four streams at once.


----------



## HerronScott

Mrnaturl said:


> Just found out today they were discontinued. Wanted to get one to stream on my phone while the wife is mall shopping.


There's always eBay.

Scott


----------



## PCurry57

atlynch said:


> I've replaced my TiVo Premiere's with a couple of Bolt+. Does my TiVo Stream serve any purpose now?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Drew


Not anymore, today they boat anchored it

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57

HerronScott said:


> There's always eBay.
> 
> Scott


Today they boat anchored it, no Android or iOS devices working today.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCurry57

Dan203 said:


> The Bolt can only stream two shows concurrently and I believe only one out of home. (although that could have changed in the recent software update) But no matter what the Bolt can never stream more then two at a time as the chip it uses is limited to two transcodes at once. The chip in the standalone stream can do four streams at once.


Today the stand alone became a boat anchor, albeit a very tiny light weight boat

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman

PCurry57 said:


> Today they boat anchored it, no Android or iOS devices working today.


Is the Stream officially killed-off, or is it just not working across the board as of today?

I see this new thread you started: TiVo has completely Abandoned the Stand Alone TiVo Stream device

(I could see them getting desperate and disabling mobile streaming if they're looking to protect their IFTTT and Super Bowl experiments, though I'd hope the Stream wouldn't be too much of an overhead burden on the mothership/cloud.)


----------



## JBDragon

I just tried and it's no longer working on my iPad. This blows!!!. It stopped working on my windows 10 computer for quite some time now. But it looks like they've made it worthless.


----------



## PCurry57

JBDragon said:


> I just tried and it's no longer working on my iPad. This blows!!!. It stopped working on my windows 10 computer for quite some time now. But it looks like they've made it worthless.


I think it's time for Class action. Deceptive trade Practices. We've invested thousands of dollars in equipment and subscriptions for them to brick these devices and not even be straight up about it. Tech support lead me through the troubleshooting steps unplug power, reboot router.,. Total deception then when they said oh it doesn't support Android I asked for supervisor that's when I found out they abandoned it.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## Richdmoore

PCurry57 said:


> I think it's time for Class action. Deceptive trade Practices. We've invested thousands of dollars in equipment and subscriptions for them to brick these devices and not even be straight up about it. Tech support lead me through the troubleshooting steps unplug power, reboot router.,. Total deception then when they said oh it doesn't support Android I asked for supervisor that's when I found out they abandoned it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


I understand when companies stop updating older tech, although I don't like it. What I don't understand is why they would discontinue service for this, yet keep Roamio TiVo's with the internal version still working? Also, why not at least give an advanced warning email or message, especially right before the Super Bowl, one of the biggest live sports events in North America?

Tivo should attempt to at least make this somewhat right with a discount on a tivo mini, or allowing us to transfer lifetime service to new tivo with a built in streamer to restore the removed functionality. I doubt they will however.

I really feel sorry for those who have recently purchased this setup, most of us who have had a tivo a couple of years can at least justify the high cost of tivo because we have been able to save cable/streaming tv fees for long enough to break even.


----------



## PCurry57

Richdmoore said:


> I understand when companies stop updating older tech, although I don't like it. What I don't understand is why they would discontinue service for this, yet keep Roamio TiVo's with the internal version still working? Also, why not at least give an advanced warning email or message, especially right before the Super Bowl, one of the biggest live sports events in North America?
> 
> Tivo should attempt to at least make this somewhat right with a discount on a tivo mini, or allowing us to transfer lifetime service to new tivo with a built in streamer to restore the removed functionality. I doubt they will however.
> 
> I really feel sorry for those who have recently purchased this setup, most of us who have had a tivo a couple of years can at least justify the high cost of tivo because we have been able to save cable/streaming tv fees for long enough to break even.


While I was never enticed to a Bolt device because the extremely limited 4K content sources I agree, an EXTREME DISCOUNT for a Bolt in exchange for my Stream and one of my lifetime DVR'S. A year and a half ago I bought their white sale refurbished Roamio OTA plus three years extended warranty part of that decision was that it worked with my Stand Alone TiVo Stream device.

I'm wondering if the loss of functionality might be a claim on that warranty.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb

Seriously TiVo?!? My parents just called today....they have two Roamio Basics and a Stream. Stream dead as of today. What a S**T move by TiVo. Can't say I'm surprised though. Think I'm more surprised each day I wake up and they are still a company to being with.


----------



## MoBoost

I just got off the phone with Support. They made it sound like this was a temporary problem that would be resolved in three to five days. I too am unable to stream to my iPad.


----------



## Jim1348

Thank you for the update. I have a Stream and was also unable to watch using this. For whatever it is worth, I really have never cared for the Tivo Stream all that much. I didn't desperately need it when I bought it, but I thought that perhaps others around the house would use it, like my wife, but she has really had zero interest in it.

On the other hand, I have used the heck out of my well used Slingbox PRO-HD. I like it so much, that I also bought a Slingbox 500 a couple of weeks ago. I run a Tivo Mini through it and they performs very well together!

This is the message I get:

Problem Playing Show

An error occurred while playing this recording.


----------



## ajwees41

just tried watching a show from the bot in the otherroom via tivoonline and just blue circles


----------



## shwru980r

I'm able to stream a show from my Roamio OTA to my Samsung Galaxy S7 just fine. Haven't used it in a while but it connected and streamed without a glitch.


----------



## MoBoost

Works for me today too. They fixed the problem.


----------



## JBDragon

It's now working once again on my 12.9" iPad Pro. It still FAILS on my Windows 10 PC. I can't stream anything. At first, it looked like it was working OK, then it did it's buffering thing and then it started the whole skipping thing. This is where I mainly want to watch on, my Windows 10 PC. Check out an example of this. 



You see here, it actually is starting out OK, but then you see it do a skip, and then the video pauses, then it jumps forward, skips, until it does nothing, with just the spinning circle at the end and the bar on the bottom, doing this strange skipping thing. Of course, I also end up with audio out of sync with video issues.

Here's another example. 



 I'm just holding my phone up to my computer monitor. So this is how it plays. Nothing was edited. That's how it plays. Skipping around. Audio issues, pausing. etc. This is actually a good day. It can be a lot worse and just not play at all.

Again, this is playing on my Windows 10 PC, all the updates. On a Wired Gigabit Network. This same content plays perfectly on my 12.9" iPad Pro.


----------



## nuraman00

Does Tivo Stream still work on Windows 7? I was thinking of getting one for my Premiere XL4.


----------



## Jeff Shamis

atlynch said:


> I've replaced my TiVo Premiere's with a couple of Bolt+. Does my TiVo Stream serve any purpose now?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Drew


Hi Drew,

I too just acquired a Roamio OTA and would be interested in a Stream to allow connection to my Mini. Thanks.


----------



## mdavej

Jeff Shamis said:


> I too just acquired a Roamio OTA and would be interested in a Stream to allow connection to my Mini. Thanks.


That's not what a Stream does. A Stream is for streaming to a phone/tablet/computer, not to a Mini. All you need to stream to a Mini is ethernet or Moca.


----------



## krkaufman

Jeff Shamis said:


> I too just acquired a Roamio OTA and would be interested in ... to allow connection to my Mini.





mdavej said:


> All you need to stream to a Mini is ethernet or Moca.


TiVo officially requires a wired network connection (Ethernet or/and MoCA) to the router for all boxes part of a whole home setup. That said, if a wired network connection isn't possible, many TCFers have had luck with DIY wireless or Powerline connections. YMMV; much depends on the gear used, the install environment and the number of connections required.

Ethernet and MoCA should be completely ruled-out, and used where possible, before falling back to the alternatives.


----------



## Jeff Shamis

mdavej said:


> That's not what a Stream does. A Stream is for streaming to a phone/tablet/computer, not to a Mini. All you need to stream to a Mini is ethernet or Moca.


Thx. But am confused. Bought a Roamio OTA on recommendation of my father's retirement community that is switching from Spectrum cable to Senior TV, as well as a Mini. But Mini not working, I called TiVo, & they told me this Roamio can't stream to Mini without also getting a TiVo Stream.


----------



## krkaufman

Jeff Shamis said:


> I called TiVo, & they told me this Roamio can't stream to Mini without also getting a TiVo Stream.


That's just wrong. As @mdavej said, a TiVo Stream has nothing to do with TiVo Mini operation. Is it possible that TiVo Support said TiVo Bridge instead of TiVo Stream?

My recommendation would be to start a new thread over on the Mini subforum seeking help on getting your Roamio and Mini working. Include as much detail as possible about your setup, including TiVo box and modem and router locations, coax and Ethernet connectivity, how the antenna signal routes to the Roamio OTA, etc.

(A new thread will get more eyes on the issue, since this old Stream thread is likely ignored by most.)


----------



## krkaufman

For closure's sake...


Jeff Shamis said:


> Yes. The installers had experience using Bridge to make this work, & they even provided without charge. So the advice here was correct & from the TiVo CSR was wrong. Sad. Thx all for your help!


----------

